

A Hard Lesson About Planning for Scale - joedavison
http://reprogramming.com/planning-for-scale/

======
cbsmith
I'm getting a 404, and I can't decide if that's actually the lesson.

~~~
theptip
Oh the irony...

------
JamesSwift
Cached:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:oTcbfZR...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:oTcbfZRq72gJ:reprogramming.com/planning-
for-scale/)

------
aioprisan
Did you try to sign up with Stripe instead? You could get instantly approved
and start processing that level of volume without any blockers from them.

~~~
joedavison
This story actually happened years ago; it was pre-Stripe.

The merchant account company simply had no clue about online businesses. Today
there are a lot more options.

I actually wonder how Stripe does what they do -- I've heard nothing but great
things about them. They must have some great banking connections behind the
scenes.

~~~
segmondy
what's the name of the Merchant company?

~~~
joedavison
Innovative Merchant Solutions, a division of Intuit

[http://www.innovativemerchant.com/](http://www.innovativemerchant.com/)

------
club7g1
Why didn't you hop on a plane to the US early?

